# Steelhead on the Two Hearted



## ocsd10

I am going to the Two-Hearted River from April 16th through the 21st. I just wondered if the Steelhead were in the river yet or if anyone has been fishing the surf up there.


----------



## Sam22

Welcome to the site, kind of??? Finally decided to write instead of just read ehh?? All I know is that the run in the 2 hearted comes late, but over here on the west half it came early this year. So maybe in the next 2 weeks? Let me know how it goes, I am thinking of heading over that way this spring.


----------



## ocsd10

My dad and I usually go the first week in May every year, but last year we were way to late. We thought we'd try a little earlier this year. It must be that global warming thing, it seems like the run keeps getting earlier every year. Thanks again for the welcome, maybe we'll see ya up there.


----------



## Jekart

I was also their the first week in May last year. We saw relativly few steelhead and only landed one and lost a couple others. I too have moved my trip up (kind of) to last weekend in April. I am heading up first weekend of May also to throw streamers for brookies. 

Call Mike and Monica at Muskellunge Lake or the folks at the Rainbow Lodge for an up to date report. Make sure to post a report when you get back, good luck.


----------



## BFTrout

might want to bring your snowshoes too. 
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mqt/snowdepth.php


----------



## ray from hale

we were going the same week as you but they got over 48 inches of snow in marquette.our buddies in marquette didnt even go this past weekend because they figured they get about the same amounts north of newberry.we are going to re schedual.if you go let us know what the conditions are.


----------



## ocsd10

I just spoke to the owner of Rainbow Lodge, Richard Robinson, and he said they have 3-5 feet of snow and flooding on trails near the river.  We moved our trip to April 23rd through the 27th. Hopefully everything will be a little closer to normal. He also said the surf was clear and after the storm they have about 300 yards of ice near shore. I hope we can still get some fishing in by the 23rd.


----------



## uptracker

I was in Paradise today and they had a good foot or more still.


----------



## Trout Junkie

Mother Nature just doesn't understand how hard we plan out these cherished fishing and hunting trips. We must remind ourselves that she holds all the cards. Even when it screws up our plans.

Early retirement is the only answere. Keep buying those lotto tickets. ha-ha.


----------



## Whit1

Trout Junkie said:


> Early retirement is the only answere. Keep buying those lotto tickets. ha-ha.


No! No! No!

You don't understand all that one must give up in order to retire. You lose all your sick days...........all of your vacation days..........and so much else.

Do you understand the pressure that is on us retired guys who fish and hunt? It's unimaginable! Just think of all those choices that must be evaluated and made as to where to hunt and fish.

Did I mention the high expectations that those of you who are still in the work force place on us who have the time to fish. You expect us to be experts who can catch trophy fish in a cesspool and when we don't you laugh and scoff at our poor efforts.

Nope! Stay in the work for and keep contributing to Social Security!...........................................................................:lol:


----------



## sweet tree

Not Funny...Retirement is so far away I dont even want to think about it.

I usually go to the 2 hearted the last weekend in april/1st weekend in May with mixed results. I am hoping that the heavy snow and cold temps might push it back to normal.


----------



## uptracker

These are the rivers you can name. Be careful now:

*Upper Peninsula Michigan Streams and Rivers*
The Two-Hearted, Fox, Chocolay, Escanaba, Ontonagon, Menominee, and St. Mary's Rivers. Please do not reveal specific holes runs or access points.


----------



## ocsd10

I spoke with the owner of Rainbow Lodge, Richard Robinson, yesterday. He stated there is still some ice out on the surf, but the river has lowered some. I'm still hoping to go up on the 23rd. If anyone is going to be up there at all this week and can post a report it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## uptracker

There is a ton of ice build up here in the Soo too in the upper river. This weekend should bring some fish in though with the warm temps and the possibility of some warm rains. You should run into some fish by the 23rd up in that neck of the woods.


----------



## UP POWER

Still some anchor ice in the lake on Sunday. There was a large hole in it directly in front of the mouth. Water surprisingly low and clear for the time of year. Caught one 4 lb silver male.


----------



## fishalotbob

i will be headin over there this weekend so i will post the results.


----------



## fishalotbob

i guess you need that ad on top or they will nt let you post. i will be heading up there this saturday and i will let you know. I was out towards that area last week and there was still ice as far out as you can see.


----------



## Blueracer

bob, you go to school in the Soo?


----------

